# Dropper Rigs



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Curious of the different types of rigs that are being used on the ice. Any success with a dropper rig or am I better off fishing one bait? Looking for some different methods to try on the great ice we have this year! Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been using mainly pin mins also a few jigging spoons with maggots. It's working so no point in switching... I did try a dropper and got a few perch..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> I've been using mainly pin mins also a few jigging spoons with maggots. It's working so no point in switching... I did try a dropper and got a few perch..
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No need to get fancy if a spoon or pin min is getting the job done! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Did use dropper rigs for a number of years, but there was definitely a trade-off with them: always getting tangled. 

Finally gave up on them and simply switch pin-mins, jig or flies using a fast-snap, no knot.

I will use dropper chains occasionally. They work nice.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Where do u get the little snaps at? I can't see my line and it keeps me from changing lures. Tired of taking six rods when I only use two???


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Is a drop rig like a crappie rig? I have been tying a hook with a palomar and long leader then tying a pinmin about a foot below. Kinda like a drop shot with the pinmin closer to the bottom.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

ballast said:


> Where do u get the little snaps at? I can't see my line and it keeps me from changing lures. Tired of taking six rods when I only use two???


I've been using these eagle claw snaps. I got the smallest ones and they don't seem to bother the fish much.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Buzzking said:


> Is a drop rig like a crappie rig? I have been tying a hook with a palomar and long leader then tying a pinmin about a foot below. Kinda like a drop shot with the pinmin closer to the bottom.


Ya that is what I was referring to Buzzking. I was thinking about trying a spoon with a pin min below, but as mentioned above I don't want to be untangling line every 10 mins.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I have found to reduce tangles on dropper rigs you must use mono that is cosiderably stiffer than your mainline. For whatever reason 10 lb test vanish fluro works well for me. Also like with the chains keep the distance from hook to spoon short, anything over 2 inches causes problems. I have been using dropper rigs for a while now and they definitely have their place for gills and perch.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

@icebucket john- Where did you get those short chains with fast snaps on them? 

Ive only seen the spare hali chains and they are a little long for something like a jiggin rap imo. Thanks.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

HookEmUp:

Not sure where I picked them up throughout the years. I'd give the local tackle shops a shot. 2ndly, I'd try Gander Mtn, Dick and Kames. 

3rdly: numerous on-line stores like Reeds or FishingUSA would have them.

Lastly, the big boys will carry them: BassProShops & Cabela's


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My regular go-to rig has the been the same the last few years.
A Hali-Sakkula jigging spoons with an ant or tiny fly about 12" above it.
The jigging spoon gives me enough weight to get down easy, but half the fish come on the dropper some days.
If I do go with just one thing, it's usually the spoon. They're weird, but they work.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

This is all great stuff I'm learning, and I can't wait for it to warm up a bit so I can try these new techniques. You guys rock! - OGF rocks!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Creek is right those hali dropper spoons are nice...and great for pounding the bottom. Don't be afraid to go big..the half ounce spoons still has the same sized hook on the bottom and I have found the perch prefer the larger spoon and still take the dropper just fine. Also I have found on certain lakes the catfish seem to like them with a minnow head on the dropper hook. If your looking for some E-bay has a bunch.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> My regular go-to rig has the been the same the last few years.
> A Hali-Sakkula jigging spoons with an ant or tiny fly about 12" above it.
> The jigging spoon gives me enough weight to get down easy, but half the fish come on the dropper some days.
> If I do go with just one thing, it's usually the spoon. They're weird, but they work.


I've never used anything like those, but they look great! Gonna try and find a few for my next outing. Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gander at the strip in Belden had Hali's last time I was in there. I've got 7 or 8 in tackle box. Some days it's all they want. Worth having a few!!! Very good and effective lure


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like the best of both worlds, something flashy and a bite size morsel. The ice fishing 2014 mag had an article the 1,2 3 punch, the spoon lure hits the hungry aggressive fish then down size to clean up the rest of um. Berlin Saturday the crappie pounded the spoon n minnow head, then I went to a horizontal jig with a waxee. I don't. Know if one lure will keep you icen fish all day, except for the glow ratso at wing.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i did good on perch with a buck shot, take off the hook and tie 4-6inch piece of 4 or 6 lb line and then tie a pin min with a minnow or grubs


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

ballast said:


> Looks like the best of both worlds, something flashy and a bite size morsel. The ice fishing 2014 mag had an article the 1,2 3 punch, the spoon lure hits the hungry aggressive fish then down size to clean up the rest of um. Berlin Saturday the crappie pounded the spoon n minnow head, then I went to a horizontal jig with a waxee. I don't. Know if one lure will keep you icen fish all day, except for the glow ratso at wing.


Best of both worlds could be the way to bring em in! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

